# triphala, again



## crnkr0827 (Jul 23, 2001)

can anyone tell me if triphala is one of those things that needs to build up over time or if it is going to work,it does so fairly quickly?also dosage? mg?thanks!


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

it starts working within 2-3 days, i took 1000 mg pills (2 pills 3 times daily between meals)right when i wake up I take 2 then wait hour to eat breakfast, 2 an hour after lunch and 2 before bed


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

crnkr,I thought you were having some luck with those aloe pills?


----------



## crnkr0827 (Jul 23, 2001)

rose:they worked fantastically...one time only...like so many other things we have tried.i have given up trying to understand this disease.thanks for askingcarol


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

So sorry, Carol. I thought maybe you had found something that worked for you. It is so frustrating. I am beginning to question whether I might have received a placebo in the Zelnorm trials, because whatever it is I am taking doesn't seem to be doing anything. I really MISS taking my Perdiem. 6 weeks to go in the study, thank heaven. I can't wait until it's over. Hope you have some luck with the Triphala. I bought some a while back but only took it a couple of times...then I forgot about it. By the time I was going to try it again, it has expired. I might try it again after the Zelnorm study.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

I take 2000mg first thing when I get up and 2000mg and hour before dinner. I also take 750 - 1000mg magnesium in the evening. Triphala started working for me on the second day. I've been on it a month and it is still working. I have had to try different doses and times, but the above works great for me.I have never had anything that has worked for a whole month before. Triphala is also supposed to help clean toxins out of your galbladder and liver to help them function more effeciently. Don't know if it's true, I have no way of testing it out, but it sure works for the C!I buy it at the health food store. Brand name "Planetary _________" - sorry I can't remember the whole name. They are 1000mg tablets (horse pills). Other products have triphala in them with other colon herbs but usually in lower doses. Planetary ___ is the only specific triphala that I have been able to find.loon


----------



## Tanya needs your company (Dec 8, 2001)

Rose and Loon, If you look at Prescription for Natural Healing , I suppose under Constipation title you'll see that triphala forms hard, difficult to PASS stool. This is when I asked my physician for a stool softener. This softener gave me rectal bleeding. Since then I stopped taking triphala.I take Hydrocil - should be ordered in the pharmacy. It's Citrucel but without a sweetener. I take Hydrocil three times a day. In addition I eat half a cantaloupe followed by two cups of water. If I miss cantaloupe not much happens. Seems like a lot of work. I'll try perdiem.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Tanya -I'll have to check that out because triphala is typically recommended to CURE constipation, not cause it. I know that personally it helps my C a lot, and if I take too much I get D.loon


----------



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

I found a product at GNC that is just the kona or kunja fruit that is one of the ingredients in Triphalia. I forget the name of it now, but I ended up throwing it all out. I took to dosages and reacted with a rash all over my body. I would love to find something that would really work!!! If the GNC product had helped even a little I was going to order the Triphalia. Oh well, this whole disease is trial and error.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

Tanya i hardly doubt the constipation was due to Triphala, i have taken it for a month and went from no formed BMs a day to one huge soft one every morning. i think that it just may not have worked for you, you have to dedicate yourself to it by eating right and taking it between meals.


----------

